# Official: Sigma 24-105mm f/4 DG OS



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 14, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/10/official-sigma-24-105mm-f4-dg-os/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/10/official-sigma-24-105mm-f4-dg-os/">Tweet</a></div>
<strong>Sigma 24-105 f/4 DG OS Art


</strong>Sigma has officially shown the new 24-105mm f/4 DG OS Art series lens.</p>
<p><strong>From Sigma


</strong>Access the full power of your camera’s image sensor. This new zoom fulfills Sigma’s uncompromising pursuit of high resolution.</p>
<div id="attachment_14513" class="wp-caption alignright" style="width: 141px"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/sigma24105specs.jpg"><img class="size-thumbnail wp-image-14513" alt="Specs - Click for larger" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/sigma24105specs-131x150.jpg" width="131" height="150" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">Specs – Click for larger</p></div>
<p>The image sensors of digital SLR cameras continue to offer higher and higher resolution, and photographers are looking for high-performance lenses that leverage these sensors’ full power. In the case of zoom lenses as well, which are a dependable go-to in a wide variety of photographic conditions, photographers want convenience combined with exceptional optical performance. The new SIGMA 24-105mm F4 DG OS HSM zoom lens more than fulfills these requirements, offering exceptionally stable high resolution from wide-angle to medium telephoto photography.</p>
<p>While featuring a large-aperture 82mm filter size, this lens minimizes optical aberrations and avoids reduced peripheral brightness, an issue that tends to affect lenses with similar specifications. Each lens is checked with Sigma’s proprietary A1 MTF (modulation transfer function) measuring system to ensure it offers exceptional quality for the high-megapixel era. Try this new high-performance zoom for yourself, and experience Sigma’s uncompromising pursuit of high resolution.</p>
<p>The full realization of the Art product concept for you to hold in your own hands and appreciate with your own eyes.</p>
<div id="attachment_14516" class="wp-caption alignright" style="width: 160px"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/sigma24105mtf.jpg"><img class="size-thumbnail wp-image-14516" alt="MTF - Click for Larger" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/sigma24105mtf-150x77.jpg" width="150" height="77" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">MTF – Click for Larger</p></div>
<p>Designed with a focus on sophisticated optical performance and tremendous expressive power, our new Art line of lenses delivers top-level image quality. With unsurpassed expressive performance, these lenses reach the high standards demanded by photographers with an artistic, creative inclination. Along with landscapes, portraits, still-life, close-up and casual snaps, they’re perfect for the kind of photography that unleashes the inner artist. Ideal for studio photography, they offer just as much expressive scope when capturing architecture, starry skies, underwater shots and many other scenes. Hold it in your own hands and appreciate it with your own eyes.</p>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.sigma-global.com/en/lenses/cas/product/art/a_24_105_4/" target="_blank">See the Sigma 24-105mm f/4 DG OS</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## cliffwang (Oct 14, 2013)

Cannot wait to see the reviews of this lens though I am not going to buy this one.


----------



## max (Oct 14, 2013)

how do these charts compare to canon charts?


----------



## cellomaster27 (Oct 14, 2013)

How much will it cost, is my question.  looks great though! Having high expectations on the IQ. Is it weather sealed? I don' even know exactly the definition of weather sealing.. Besides rubber gaskets.


----------



## bchernicoff (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm sure this will be huge for Nikon users. Probably a tougher sell for Canon users, as it lacks weather sealing. I suspect IQ will be the real deciding factor...more so than price.


----------



## vlim (Oct 14, 2013)

Its price please...


----------



## Albi86 (Oct 14, 2013)

max said:


> how do these charts compare to canon charts?



They just don't 

They didn't get me too excited though. Seems that borders are going to be soft in the wide end and I don't like that drop at 2/3 of the frame at the long end. I say so because I think a lens with this construction is going to be north of $1K.

Reviews are needed before purchase.


----------



## pdirestajr (Oct 14, 2013)

This design aesthetically looks a lot like the Canon EF-S 17-55.


----------



## gofioamasado (Oct 14, 2013)

max said:


> how do these charts compare to canon charts?



They seem pretty bad at corners


----------



## parkylondon (Oct 14, 2013)

Sorry to jump straight in, I'm normally a bit of lurker for a while, but had to point this out. The Sigma site says this new lens will be available in September 2013. I'm a bit old-fashioned but isn't it October 2013 already? Either this lens has been available for a month (it hasn't) or the date is incorrect.. Anyone have an idea which?


----------



## Albi86 (Oct 14, 2013)

parkylondon said:


> Sorry to jump straight in, I'm normally a bit of lurker for a while, but had to point this out. The Sigma site says this new lens will be available in September 2013. I'm a bit old-fashioned but isn't it October 2013 already? Either this lens has been available for a month (it hasn't) or the date is incorrect.. Anyone have an idea which?



Definitely a mistake. Price and availability are TBA.


----------



## vlim (Oct 14, 2013)

I doubt its price will be higher than the Canon L one... It would not be a great marketing idea.


----------



## Albi86 (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm just seeing that vignetting at f/4 is close to 2 EV. That's a lot.


----------



## rs (Oct 14, 2013)

max said:


> how do these charts compare to canon charts?


Canon:









Sigma:





However, comparing MTF charts from one manufacturer to another is largely meaningless due to differences in the way they measure it.

Canon MTF source: http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/support/professional/lenses/ef_lenses/ef_24_105mm_f_4l_is_usm#Overview


----------



## bchernicoff (Oct 14, 2013)

My guess is $999. The Nikon 24-120 is $1300, the Canon...well, we all know.

So, cheaper than the Nikon, more than what the Canon actually sells for, but it will have IQ to beat them both. That makes for a very strong seller.


----------



## beckstoy (Oct 14, 2013)

If this lens is awesome, I'll sell my EF 24-105 f4 to help pay for it.

However...in this range, I'm dying to see what the rumored Siggy 24-70 f2 will look like. I'll probably hold off on anything until it's revealed (IF it's revealed).


----------



## dadgummit (Oct 14, 2013)

beckstoy said:


> If this lens is awesome, I'll sell my EF 24-105 f4 to help pay for it.
> 
> However...in this range, I'm dying to see what the rumored Siggy 24-70 f2 will look like. I'll probably hold off on anything until it's revealed (IF it's revealed).



If this lens has a 82mm filter size for an f4 lens I cannot wait to see what an f2 zoom would have....


----------



## beckstoy (Oct 14, 2013)

dadgummit said:


> beckstoy said:
> 
> 
> > If this lens is awesome, I'll sell my EF 24-105 f4 to help pay for it.
> ...



Yeah, I had the same thought. Start saving your $ for a B+W 100mm UV filter! =)

...It probably will be huge...


----------



## Axilrod (Oct 14, 2013)

People guessing about the price, keep in mind that if someone had said the 18-35mm f/1.8 was going to be $799 you would have said they were crazy.


----------



## wsgroves (Oct 14, 2013)

Really interested in the price. Doube I would ever get one as I have a good copy 24-105 but still....


----------



## AdamJ (Oct 14, 2013)

beckstoy said:


> If this lens is awesome, I'll sell my EF 24-105 f4 to help pay for it.
> 
> However...in this range, I'm dying to see what the rumored Siggy 24-70 f2 will look like. I'll probably hold off on anything until it's revealed (IF it's revealed).



Bear in mind that this whole 24-70mm f/2 rumour stems entirely from one fake image. Much as I'd love to think Sigma will announce such a lens, I don't believe for a second that they will. I'd be more than happy with the announcement of an Art series 24-70mm f/2.8 OS.


----------



## facedodge (Oct 14, 2013)

rs said:


> max said:
> 
> 
> > how do these charts compare to canon charts?
> ...



Edited....

I looked up how Sigma does their MTFs. Both lines are wide open. Red is 10, Green is 30.

So, ignore Canon's blue lines. Focus on the black only, as Canon's blue line is at F/8. Canon
s black thick compares to Sigma's Red and Canon's thin black compares to Sigma's green.

Looks like they have similar contrast, but Sigma is a bit sharper in the center at both ends. Sigma also has better bokeh.

Looking at this page, http://www.sigma-global.com/en/lenses/cas/product/art/a_24_105_4/, the sigma has better barrel distortion and less vignetting.


----------



## distant.star (Oct 14, 2013)

.
I'll believe this when I see it.


----------



## canon1dxman (Oct 14, 2013)

How long before a Canon Mk 2....? I love my 24-105 which I have had for years now but Sigma have moved the goal posts...


----------



## Albi86 (Oct 14, 2013)

facedodge said:


> rs said:
> 
> 
> > max said:
> ...



Can't really do such comparisons.... we don't even know if the MTF are real or computer-generated. If they are real they are obtained moving the foveon around the 4 corners of the frame. This would result in a equivalent FF sensor close to the D800 in pixel density.


----------



## Rat (Oct 14, 2013)

vlim said:


> I doubt its price will be higher than the Canon L one... It would not be a great marketing idea.


I'd happily assume Sigma came up with this lens when Canon introduced the 24-70/4, which Sigma probably interpreted as "the 24-105 is EOL". Of course Sigma wants that piece of the market. I don't think they care about the 24-105 price, they'll just want to undercut the 24-70/4 (and the Nikkor).

It's good to know that even if Canon retires the 24-105, there'll be an equivalent lens (well, sort of) but I'd still be very reluctant because of AF issues. I'd like to see that change, these folks are putting out a lot of nice glass lately.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Oct 14, 2013)

facedodge said:


> rs said:
> 
> 
> > max said:
> ...



It also has to be able to match the Canon 24-70 f/4 IS. I thought it might be able to match it, not sure now.


----------



## Eldar (Oct 14, 2013)

I am looking forward to the reviews of this one. After the success with the 35/1.4, I find it hard to believe Sigma would add a crappy lens to their ART-series. But I´m using the 24-70 f2.8L II and I don´t believe the Sigma will be good enough to tempt me to swap, but never say never ...


----------



## preppyak (Oct 14, 2013)

Eldar said:


> But I´m using the 24-70 f2.8L II and I don´t believe the Sigma will be good enough to tempt me to swap, but never say never ...


If you paid the premium for the 24-70 vII, Im not sure Sigma could make a 24-105 f/4 that would possibly match those standards. 

It will be a very good $8-900 lens...it will not compete with a lens that retails at nearly 3x that price


----------



## RGomezPhotos (Oct 14, 2013)

Yes, Price and IQ. Let's see 'em!


----------



## canon1dxman (Oct 14, 2013)

As I understand it, availability September 2013. Must check my calendar!


----------



## mackguyver (Oct 14, 2013)

Albi86 said:


> Can't really do such comparisons.... we don't even know if the MTF are real or computer-generated.


From everything I've read, Zeiss, Hasselblad, (and maybe Leica and the other MF mfgs) are the only ones that use "real" MTF charts.

I'll be excited about this lens if it's as big a bargain as the 18-35 - i.e. less than the white box BigValueInc, etc. price of the Canon 24-105.


----------



## unfocused (Oct 14, 2013)

canon1dxman said:


> As I understand it, availability September 2013. Must check my calendar!



Sigma is notorious for missing their target dates. Take that however you want. Some might say it's an indicator of poor planning, others might say they don't want to release a lens until it's ready. You decide.


----------



## fox40phil (Oct 14, 2013)

On the Sigma homepage I can't find anything about "weather sealing"... this sucks -.- .... would be a nice travel/bad weather zoom lens!! :-\


----------



## Sporgon (Oct 14, 2013)

dilbert said:


> ... and where are all of those who said "fake!" now?



Hiding ;D. :-[

Guess Sigma are going to bring the ubiquitous 24-105 to Nikon and Sony. 

I presume they must be aiming at 24-70 f2.8 II image quality at a price below the 24-70 f4 IS. I don't see how they can match discounted EF 24-105's price let alone the used ones which are out there in their thousands. 

The 24-70 f4 IS is a very different lens it would seem. Small and handy, goes well on an ungripped body whereas the Sigma looks like it's a beast.


----------



## brad-man (Oct 14, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > ... and where are all of those who said "fake!" now?
> ...



That will depend on Canon's game plan. Is the 24-70IS a _replacement_ for the 24-105, or just an additional lens choice? I would expect the Sigma to trounce the 24-105, and handily beat the 24-70 f/4. I doubt it will approach the 24-70II. They will pick that fight with their own 2.8 (or lower) offering. This Sigma will likely be the best single lens solution for folks that don't have the cash or incentive to buy the Tamron or the Canon 24-70 2.8. Naturally, until we see the price, this is all speculation. I would expect it to come in at around $900-1000, but who knows?


----------



## RLPhoto (Oct 14, 2013)

Yawn.


----------



## jdramirez (Oct 14, 2013)

max said:


> how do these charts compare to canon charts?



my question exactly. I'm really curious if this lens will warrant paying more than 650 for the Canon version.


----------



## that1guyy (Oct 15, 2013)

Why is Sigma so opposed to adding weather sealing? This could be a top lens if it had weather sealing. Same goes for their other recent lenses.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Oct 15, 2013)

dilbert said:


> ... and where are all of those who said "fake!" now?



The Sigma 24-105 was announced today.

Lalalalalalal I can't hear you lalallalalaalalala can't hear you lalalalalala. There will NEVER be a sigma 24-105.

But I just said that it was ann.....

Lalalalalala I can't hear you lalalalala.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Oct 15, 2013)

brad-man said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert said:
> ...



if it handily beat the 24-70 f/4 IS it would absolutely approach the 24-70 II!

They will be lucky to manage to tie the 24-70 f/4 IS. 

They absolutely need to beat the 24-105 IS, we will see, the MTF look unpromising, but I'm not too familiar with how sigma MTF play out in the real world.


----------



## trav.cunningham (Oct 15, 2013)

Interesting, the link now gives a "Not Found" error message. I think Sigma would make waves with this if it was $600, but I may be dreaming.


----------



## Pi (Oct 15, 2013)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > ... and where are all of those who said "fake!" now?
> ...



This does not mean that the image is not 3D rendering, done by Sigma.


----------



## Lee Jay (Oct 15, 2013)

I'm more interested in the previously rumored 24-70/2 OS. If it's at least smaller and cheaper than the 70-200/2.8L ISII then I'd consider getting rid of the 24-105.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Oct 15, 2013)

Pi said:


> LetTheRightLensIn said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert said:
> ...



True (as CGI is used often these days for product work), but there is a big difference between saying that and saying that it's a fake mock up based upon no reality.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Oct 15, 2013)

dadgummit said:


> beckstoy said:
> 
> 
> > If this lens is awesome, I'll sell my EF 24-105 f4 to help pay for it.
> ...



The Canon 24-105 shares the 77 mm filter size with most of my other lenses, and talking about polarizing filters, that's what I have... 77 mm.


----------



## Harry Muff (Oct 15, 2013)

I shall be following this with interest...


----------



## M.ST (Oct 15, 2013)

Canon is sleeping an other brands put new stuff on the market. It´s a shame.


----------



## kirillica (Oct 15, 2013)

M.ST said:


> Canon is sleeping an other brands put new stuff on the market. It´s a shame.


You are not testing something interesting ATM? )


----------



## Dimson (Oct 15, 2013)

honestly, the mtf doesn't impress me at all. on the other hand, based on what i've seen from sigma with their latest releases, it should be much better than any equivalents canon or nikon has to offer. my guess the price will be around 750-850$ and i really hope it will perform better than what the MTF shows, otherwise, whats the point? if it does i sure see myself getting myself a copy

one thing i dont understand though, is the A rating... a C would make much more sense


----------



## Sporgon (Oct 15, 2013)

Dimson said:


> one thing i dont understand though, is the A rating... a C would make much more sense



Marketing


----------



## kirillica (Oct 15, 2013)

dilbert said:


> Dimson said:
> 
> 
> > honestly, the mtf doesn't impress me at all. on the other hand, based on what i've seen from sigma with their latest releases, it should be much better than any equivalents canon or nikon has to offer. my guess the price will be around 750-850$ and i really hope it will perform better than what the MTF shows, otherwise, whats the point? if it does i sure see myself getting myself a copy
> ...


I would skip DxO review as meaningless. Even for lenses they are sucked (for example, make a comparison between Canon's 200-400 with built-in extender and Nikkor 200-400 without: everything is better for Canon, but transmission is a only a bit behind - Nikkor still has a better overall score ;D)


----------



## Rick (Oct 15, 2013)

*82mm*



dadgummit said:


> beckstoy said:
> 
> 
> > If this lens is awesome, I'll sell my EF 24-105 f4 to help pay for it.
> ...



The Zeiss Otus 55mm f1.4 has an 82mm filter size too. I don't think you can draw conclusions as you are doing. I don't think the filter size necessarily relates linearly to aperture or even field of view. Here's what Zeiss had to say about using 82mm on a 55mm lens: *The new 82mm front element was designed to produce sharpness across the entire frame* (in all fairness, it is unclear whether Zeiss is saying an 82mm front element is required for this design and intended result or that the size of the front element was simply incidental to the statement).

Unfortunately, judging by the MTFs, that approach ain't working for this Sigma lens.


----------



## CTJohn (Oct 15, 2013)

Amazing how Sigma, after tons of so-so lenses and poor quality control, now gets the automatic nod from most of the posters. I'm happy with my Canon 24-105L and only phenomenal results in the real world would get my interest.


----------



## mackguyver (Oct 15, 2013)

CTJohn said:


> Amazing how Sigma, after tons of so-so lenses and poor quality control, now gets the automatic nod from most of the posters. I'm happy with my Canon 24-105L and only phenomenal results in the real world would get my interest.


Are you kidding? Your 24-105 is suddenly crap and will never take another good photo again. And those pros still shooting with their 28-70s are idiots. 

;D


----------



## Eldar (Oct 15, 2013)

*Re: 82mm*



Rick said:


> The Zeiss Otus 55mm f1.4 has an 82mm filter size too.


... I believe the Otus 55/1.4 is a 77mm.


----------



## mackguyver (Oct 15, 2013)

*Re: 82mm*



Eldar said:


> Rick said:
> 
> 
> > The Zeiss Otus 55mm f1.4 has an 82mm filter size too.
> ...


Yep:


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Oct 15, 2013)

M.ST said:


> Canon is sleeping an other brands put new stuff on the market. It´s a shame.



How is having had the 24-105L out years earlier and the 24-70 II (which despite being f/2.8 actually weighs almost 100g LESS than this new f/4) and the 24-70 f/4 IS out earlier.... sleeping?

If you were talking sensors and low ISO DR and such, sure.... but in this case???


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Oct 15, 2013)

dilbert said:


> Dimson said:
> 
> 
> > honestly, the mtf doesn't impress me at all. on the other hand, based on what i've seen from sigma with their latest releases, it should be much better than any equivalents canon or nikon has to offer. my guess the price will be around 750-850$ and i really hope it will perform better than what the MTF shows, otherwise, whats the point? if it does i sure see myself getting myself a copy
> ...



Not better than the 24-70 f/4 IS MTF (again not that you can really compare these MTF anyway between brands).


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Oct 15, 2013)

*Re: 82mm*



Eldar said:


> Rick said:
> 
> 
> > The Zeiss Otus 55mm f1.4 has an 82mm filter size too.
> ...



True, but the point he made still stands. A typical 50-55mm f/1.4 has a 58mm filter size. 77mm is huge for a 55mm f/1.4.

It seems lots of these lenses that do better at the edges than before are having extra larger fronts (70-300L, 24-70 II, 55mm Otus, etc.).


----------



## mackguyver (Oct 15, 2013)

*Re: 82mm*



LetTheRightLensIn said:


> True, but the point he made still stands. A typical 50-55mm f/1.4 has a 58mm filter size. 77mm is huge for a 55mm f/1.4.
> 
> It seems lots of these lenses that do better at the edges than before are having extra larger fronts (70-300L, 24-70 II, 55mm Otus, etc.).


When the Zeiss 55 was first announced, many people believed that the only way to create superior IQ from the lens was if it had a huge image circle and only used the central (best) part. I'm guessing that is a realistic possibility and might be what many of the "oversized" 77 / 82mm lenses are doing.


----------



## Sporgon (Oct 15, 2013)

*Re: 82mm*



mackguyver said:


> When the Zeiss 55 was first announced, many people believed that the only way to create superior IQ from the lens was if it had a huge image circle and only used the central (best) part. I'm guessing that is a realistic possibility and might be what many of the "oversized" 77 / 82mm lenses are doing.



That doesn't seem to have helped edge of frame on the Sigma 50mm 1.4 though. I believe that has a 77 front end.


----------



## Rick (Oct 15, 2013)

*Re: 82mm*



mackguyver said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > Rick said:
> ...



The quote "The new 82mm front element was designed to produce sharpness across the entire frame " was copy/pasted directly form the Zeiss website, but I see in the pic the 77mm thread. Can the front element be 82mm while the thread is 77? Just curious.


----------



## Jan Jasinski (Oct 15, 2013)

Lens isn't listed on Sigma's Global site. The links directed to it don't work, and error occurs.
Perhaps they aren't ready to release it?


----------



## Jibz (Oct 16, 2013)

Hey,

The lens is now listed on SIGMA website, It's official : http://www.sigma-global.com/en/lenses/cas/product/art/a_24_105_4/


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 16, 2013)

Hi folks.
Available TBA.
Price ????

So not much change except it has reappeared on the site?

Cheers Graham.



Jibz said:


> Hey,
> 
> The lens is now listed on SIGMA website, It's official : http://www.sigma-global.com/en/lenses/cas/product/art/a_24_105_4/


----------

